# "Independence Day 2: Resurgence" official trailer



## CougarKing (14 Dec 2015)

This is set 16 years after the events of the first "Independence Day" movie

The future space fighter in the trailer that combines alien and human technology from the first "Independence Day" movie looks a lot like the YF23:

*Independence Day 2: Resurgence (trailer)*


----------



## Alpha dog (14 Dec 2015)

Where's the fresh prince?? No will smith in this one?


----------



## jeffb (14 Dec 2015)

I wonder if the aliens have got Norton Antivirus installed this time?


----------



## Maxadia (14 Dec 2015)

Maybe that's how we beat them.  They installed it, but.....


----------



## dimsum (14 Dec 2015)

Alpha dog said:
			
		

> Where's the fresh prince?? No will smith in this one?



Nope.

http://www.vulture.com/2015/12/why-will-smith-is-not-in-independence-day-2-resurgence.html


----------



## brihard (15 Dec 2015)

How many hours are you supposed to wait before you see a doctor if it doesn't go away?

Is it more than 30?


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Dec 2015)

Seeing as Jeff Goldblum is in the movie, it begs the question, does he "Fly" to fight the aliens?


----------

